# What do I need?



## dangerdave (Feb 28, 2012)

Ok, ummm, well, I ummmm....

I've been making wine now for a grand total of nine months. I'm on my 24th batch (5-6 gallons each), seven carboys worth sitting in the Lab clearing and aging. Yes, we drank the rest!  Well, I gave a bunch away, too.

While I ponder my Irish *luck* at winemaking---everyone marvels at my skills ---I am yet to actually test anything except SG and temp on my musts/wines. I've made about 50-50, kits and my own/other's recipes. I know the kits are safe bets, being nicely balanced for best results, but when making my own, what do I really need to test? PH, etc...

And what kind of equipment do I need to test with. What would you all label as _essential_ in testing, but that I have been *lucky* enough to not have run into a problem yet without?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2012)

PH, TA, and S02 are what you want to test and it just so happens that there is a product out there that does all 3 now Google the Vinmetrica SC300!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 28, 2012)

Dave great post. I was in your exact same shoes about 14 months ago. I think the next thing you really need to test for is PH and So2 and then acid. If you have the $$, you're a prime candidate for the vinmetrica 300. It tests for all three things I mentioned above. It's easy to use and you'll save a bunch of money over buying individual items. Stay away from accuvin!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 28, 2012)

Dang you Wade! LOL If you would proof read....ahhh never mind you beat me to it and said the exact same thing.


----------



## Deezil (Feb 28, 2012)

Wade E said:


> Vinmetrica SC300!



I just googled it... Anyone used it? Seems like a cheaper version of the Hanna instruments, but those only serve single functions for twice the price.. The hanna instrument that does it all is 5-6000... Anyone used the SC300, or is it new-new?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2012)

Dan and a few others have the first model that tests for just S02 and they LOVE it. I went out and got the Hanna unit and although it works great Id much rather have 1 unit that does it all instead of this!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 28, 2012)

Dave ;
I think all you need is more friends to drink that all famous wine that you produce

thanks steve
http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 29, 2012)

Deezil said:


> I just googled it... Anyone used it? Seems like a cheaper version of the Hanna instruments, but those only serve single functions for twice the price.. The hanna instrument that does it all is 5-6000... Anyone used the SC300, or is it new-new?



Manley, instument is so easy to use and accurate. The only downfall is you do have to buy reagents for it that do about 50 tests. I bought it when it first came out and love it. I have sinced talked three wineries into buying it and they love it. This week I have to run S02 tests on about 75 barrels and tanks. This unit will make it so much easier then any other unit other than our $2500 sulphilyzer. As I use more instruments personally I will never use accuvin and prefer not to buy Hanna.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 29, 2012)

Not a bad price, I may have to put this on my wish list. I bought the Hanna Phep5 Ph meter at the recommendation of forum members. I use it to test for Ph and acid. I currently don't test SO2.


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 29, 2012)

Perfect! Looks like the one for me! Thanks, guys!!!

<now, to sneak it past the wife >


----------



## TJsBasement (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks cool but my only question is, if you only made lets say one new batch a month would it still be the best option. I'd like to say I would no doubt use it at least once a week but I just never know. I get that it's accurate and all but if it sets for a couple weeks you think it would have any problems. I'm guessing the biggest problem is the chemicals going before I use them.


----------



## roadpupp (Aug 2, 2012)

I almost failed chemistry in high school! 

I can't BELIEVE I am interested in PH, TA and So2 levels and have to do the buffer thing etc! 

I am only about 10 kits deep but have been bitten by the bug and I'm interested in frozen must and an oak barrel. From what I understand, oak barrels will suck up SO2 due to micro oxygenation and frozen must/fresh grapes also will need adjustment. 

So to all the sages around here, Without something to test all three (like the Vinemetrica S300) I really shouldn't be messing with barrels or fresh must/grapes, right?


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 2, 2012)

Not really. Your shooting in the dark at SO2 levels without the ability to test. They will drop from ~50ppm to ~10ppm in 3 months in a small barrel.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 2, 2012)

roadpupp said:


> I almost failed chemistry in high school!
> 
> I can't BELIEVE I am interested TA


 

Yes, I had to go there, who wouldn't be interested in TA....LOL.


----------



## ZeitGeist (Sep 2, 2012)

dangerdave said:


> Perfect! Looks like the one for me! Thanks, guys!!!
> 
> <now, to sneak it past the wife >



Did you end up picking up the Vinmetrica SC300? Curious how it is. Thanks!


----------



## dangerdave (Sep 2, 2012)

Sorry, ZG. Six months later and I still have not gotten one.


----------



## gfmonk (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm new to wine making but my wife and I decided to get a SC-300. We have some wine grapes in the yard and thought it would be easier then getting multiple devices/tests. I just received it yesterday so I haven't had a chance to even look over the instructions. Being new to all of this it should be a good test of the ease of use of the device. I'll report back after I take a closer look.


----------



## gfmonk (Sep 14, 2012)

Well, I read the instructions and the tests for TA and SO2 are much more complicated then the one for PH. I tested my water for it's PH level and it was pretty simple and straight forward. Calibration was also simple with the solutions that they provide. It took a few tries to calibrate the meter with the 7.0 solution but it finally worked. Our water has a PH level of 7.7, which from what I read is pretty good for wine making. One thing that I noticed was the warning about touching the bulb on the PH probe. I was wondering if that was true of other PH testers.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 14, 2012)

Don't touch it with your bare fingers but you can dab it (extra moisture/water) with a soft kleenex tissue or paper towel just be VERY gentle with it. It is glass and very breakable.


----------

